# LED Lighting



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I wanted to start a thread where everyone can discuss DIY and commercial LED grow lights for use in planted aquariums. The focus should be on developing the best combination of LED's for aquatic plants and for visual appeal, and in minimizing cost and electrical consumption, along with maximizing growth and health of plants. 

If you have an experience with DIY, please describe it, or put a link to your DIY project thread here for the APC community.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Here was a product that I found which was very affordable, and cost effective. I believe that the spectral output is consistent with what is needed for aquatic plants, but visually I have to say that white lights or fluorescent tubes should also be used.

Here is the link: http://www.gogreensolar.com/products/earthled-growled-5-watt-led-grow-light

Specifications and Dimensions:

* Power Consumption: 5 Watts
* Luminous Flux: 300 Lumens
* Light Engine: 168 LEDs (Red, Blue), Combination (130 Red, 38 Blue)
* Wavelengths: Red - 620-630 nm, Blue - 460-470 nm
* Input Voltage: 120~240 V AC (Worldwide)
* Beam Angle - 120 Degrees
* Lifespan: > 50,000 Hours (MTBF)
* Construction: ABS with Exposed LED Array
* Physical Dimensions: Overall Length - 5.08 in (129.17 mm), Diameter - 4.78 in (121.87 mm) Weight - 4 Ounces
* Base Types Available: E26/27

*Cost to run for one year - $1.50*
Calculated assuming 8 Hours a day operation, 365 Days a Year with $.10 KWh Electricity Cost


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm really interested in this topic hopefully people who are currently using and have success with led setups will chime in. It would be nice on the wallet and to go green in the process! i'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

This is mine:

http://www.greenneedle.co.uk/LED1.html

AC


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats a cool setup supercoley1. Where did you get those LED's? whats the name? and what type of current controler do you use? I would like to know coz Im planning of putting 4 of those LEDs on my 6 gallon tank. I saw some of those LED as frys are they the same?


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

Can't link to them because the New ebay removes history far too quickly and therefore I can't see who I got them off. lol

I think it was LED World or something similar. They are 5500K and came from the far east. about £11 for 5. They are copies but work fine 

The driver as above but it is a basic 7 - 24V 700ma constant current driver. Therefore it could power between 3 and 6 of these little babies.

Search 3W LED on ebay and you should get plenty of options 

Make sure you get the K rating though otherwise you may not like the colour 

If you don't mind paying a little extra then buy them from a more reliable source like dotlight.de

AC


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Supercoley1,
Amaizing light and great website. I have a few questions about your LED setup (most are stupid, so bear with me).

The light seem very bright. Do you think less than 15 LEDs would be sufficient for your tank? If so how many would be sufficient? Can you tell how this light will perform on 30 inch deep tank?

If each LED runs at 2.45V can you load 4 of them onto one 12V adapter? Can you load 8 leds onto 24V adapter and what current controller would you use then?

It looks from the pictures that when you mount LEDs onto the reflectors with heatsinks in between, the LEDs are actually above the reflectors. The LEDs do not reflect the light back, so that reflectors serve no purpose other than extra heatsinks? Could you do without the reflectors at all?

Did you use any waterproof coating (silicone) on the wires or just a glass/plastic cover on the hood is enough?


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

> The light seem very bright. Do you think less than 15 LEDs would be sufficient for your tank? If so how many would be sufficient? Can you tell how this light will perform on 30 inch deep tank?


Bright - You are getting drawn into the common problem. Bright = human perception of light. A light that doesn't look so bright may still be more light!!!

This is pretty bright. I would suggest 1.12WPG (That is what this unit is) would be on a par (excuse the pun) with about 2WPG T5HO if the coverage is good. Positioning of the light is the important thing.



> If each LED runs at 2.45V can you load 4 of them onto one 12V adapter? Can you load 8 leds onto 24V adapter and what current controller would you use then?


These are running at 3.5V not 2.45V. Their range is 3.4V to 3.7V which means that I am underpowering them slightly. At 3.7V they 'should' put out the 3W. The current controller takes 1.5V of the current so a 12V is left with 10.5V meaning each LED is then left with 3.5V each. Trying to put 4 in the series may mean that they don't receive enough power each to be any more than a glow!!!



> It looks from the pictures that when you mount LEDs onto the reflectors with heatsinks in between, the LEDs are actually above the reflectors. The LEDs do not reflect the light back, so that reflectors serve no purpose other than extra heatsinks? Could you do without the reflectors at all?


high power LEDs don't need reflectors. All the light goes down. dependent on the die shape it is directed differently. These have Lambertian dies which give a 120º output. Then it is possible to use lenses etc to focus the light. Not what I am after. I want good spread and 120º is perfect for my purpose.

high power LEDs have a reflector behind the die so therefore no need for reflector.

These reflectors are just used to mount the LEDS and provide a little extra heatsinking. I could have use just the bar part. I used what I already had spare 

There is no waterproofing. The bottom of the luminaire has a glass pane to stop splashes. The fans blowing in and out allied with the heat of the LEDs will remove any moisture

AC


----------

